# Hello folks- i need advise



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have finally found a house which accepts pets which meens me and the fuzzies are all going to be fine 

The current tennants of this house who are moving have an un neutered male ferret named rolo whom they cannot cope with and have asked me to take on-he is kept on his own in a very small hutch at the moment and he is for want of a better word vicious i have the finger bites to prove it!!

So i need tips on socialising him with both people and ferrets-i want this boy to have another shot at life!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Snazzy 

1st welldone on saving Rolo if i was you 1st I would make sure rolo has plenty food, is he thin?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

If you wish to let him be with other ferrets he will need neutering as he has lived alone now so will be agressive with other ferrets (once neutered you should have a better chance) and also he may be less nippy with you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Helloooo stranger


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

No he is not thin but he is fed on shitey food so maybe he is not getting enough nutrition :/

I shall be neutering him asap but finances are a little tight due to moving lol.

I have only handled him the once-the problem is he is terrified of coming out of his hutch-once i had him he just hang limply from my hands.

This is going to be hard work lol 

Hello wlbs


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> No he is not thin but he is fed on shitey food so maybe he is not getting enough nutrition :/
> 
> I shall be neutering him asap but finances are a little tight due to moving lol.
> 
> ...


Tried to pm you but cant.Hows kittens?How old are they now they must have grown some.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah my pms got cut of..gotta love pf policy's..

cats and kittens are all doing well-Lucy is almost as big as the others now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> No he is not thin but he is fed on shitey food so maybe he is not getting enough nutrition :/
> 
> I shall be neutering him asap but finances are a little tight due to moving lol.
> 
> ...


He maybe cage teritorial If i where you id maybe see about getting a new cage and then get him on better food and just handle him little and often, if he goes to bite say NO loud and if he continues tap his nose and look into his eyes (holding him so he cant bite)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> yeah my pms got cut of..gotta love pf policy's..
> 
> cats and kittens are all doing well-Lucy is almost as big as the others now


Arrh little lucy.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> He maybe cage teritorial If i where you id maybe see about getting a new cage and then get him on better food and just handle him little and often, if he goes to bite say NO loud and if he continues tap his nose and look into his eyes (holding him so he cant bite)


thats a fantastic idea  why didnt i think of it... i shall be cage hunting soon lol


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

heres lucy for you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> heres lucy for you
> View attachment 110808


Arrh her markings are super.How old is she now shes alot bigger than the last time i saw her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any Updates?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

not yet :/ the lovely rolo will not be mine until the 30th of this month...its going soo slowly!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

People have decided to keep rolo so am not getting him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> People have decided to keep rolo so am not getting him


thats so sad for Rolo lets hope they look after him better.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

last i heard they were planning to move him into a shed. All my girls are now officially in season, which is cruddy timing lol...do vets open on bank holidays...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> last i heard they were planning to move him into a shed. All my girls are now officially in season, which is cruddy timing lol...do vets open on bank holidays...


they will need a jill jab first SJ then after they go out they can be spayed.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> they will need a jill jab first SJ then after they go out they can be spayed.


i knows lol thats why i want to take them to the vets  Im of to london for three weeks tuesday so am hoping vets is open tomoz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i knows lol thats why i want to take them to the vets  Im of to london for three weeks tuesday so am hoping vets is open tomoz


i dont know if they'll be open tomorrow i guess it'll depend on the vets.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

girls have all been brought out of season


----------

